

Show HN: Drag and drop so simple it hurts - bevacqua
https://github.com/bevacqua/dragula

======
avalaunch
This looks cool and works great on desktop.

Unfortunately on mobile (iPhone 6 Plus, 8.3, Safari browser) it's very buggy.

In the third example, moving an item anywhere (including in the container,
even right back where you selected it) will delete it.

In the fourth example, you can't move any of the items at all. They
immediately snap back to where they started.

It's a great start though.

